# Mass Effect 2 sound problem.



## dirtbikeryzz

Ah the wonders of pc gaming, problems with 3 of the 4 games installed this week. Any ways on mass effect two the sound when people talk sounds like its way in the back round and you can't make out what they say. Tried different drivers for my gpu and still no luck. Its weird because the sound when your not in a conversation with someone or a cut scene sounds fine.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Just found a patch 1.02 but it keeps saying mass effect 2 isn't installed. Is it getting confused because its in program files x86?


----------



## wellhellothere

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Ah the wonders of pc gaming, problems with 3 of the 4 games installed this week. Any ways on mass effect two the sound when people talk sounds like its way in the back round and you can't make out what they say. Tried different drivers for my gpu and still no luck. Its weird because the sound when your not in a conversation with someone or a cut scene sounds fine.



If your using onboard sound, make sure you've got the settings in Mass Effect configured to the most basic option. 



dirtbikeryzz said:


> Just found a patch 1.02 but it keeps saying mass effect 2 isn't installed. Is it getting confused because its in program files x86?



Open the patch file's directory, if its not in the same as the Mass Effects, theres your problem. If it is, i'd try downloading from a different location and re-installing it.



Is it any good by the way?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Put sound to stereo and it fixed it. Still don't know why the patch is saying I don't have mass effect 2 installed.


----------



## Ghostrider

Try disabling overclocking if you are running any (see http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/106/index/773770#1659757 for details.

Also try to switch to stereo sound. Sometimes not hearing a conversation is a sign that one of the audio channels is missing.


----------

